# New E90 Spy pics



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

one more


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

why coudln't they just keep the tail lights straight. That angled look is awful.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Although I agree that the tail-lights will need some getting used to, I really like the stance of the car...

FrenchBoy


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

maybe they are using a saab 9-3 as a mule :dunno:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Alex,

Where do you get all this stuff?

:thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks very similar to the e46 sedan. :thumbup:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*E90*

The E90 is not as much of a departure from the E46 as I thought it would be. It looks like E46 meets E60 to me. Still don't like the tailights - that's the hardest thing to swallow so far.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i think that that taillight tape mod will be really popular w/ the e90. i think i will go buy some foliatec.de stock now.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like that leaked brochure is real, at least in terms of pics, since this one is spot on. It looks like the turn signals are yellow insert lenses, making them look red from the outside.

Notice the side markers are back down to a normal height from the ugly high spot on E46 facelifts. And this has 'M3' mirrors.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Red


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Though i'd have prefered the taillights to be less angular than they appear to be under the tape, it doesn't look like they are as bad as the new 5er. That trunk lip, though, is just a bit too pronounced for me. The stance is good, too. But I don't think I'm gonna like the new front end at all, but I'll have to see some newer photos or see it in person before I summarily rule it out.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Red


Got these from germancarfans.com website.
Similar or exactly same as posted above.

So looks like this is the final design.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

vimal said:


> ...So looks like this is the final design.


How come so many people still think that somehow this is not the REAL thing. :dunno:

Even BMW AG has acknowledged the leak (http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=100680). 
This is IT people!


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

at this point I dont think bangle can win... anything less than perfect will be labelled as "bland" compared to the 5er (despite the lukewarm reception it had)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> How come so many people still think that somehow this is not the REAL thing. :dunno:
> 
> Even BMW AG has acknowledged the leak (http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=100680).
> This is IT people!


There were rumors that BMW has leaked the brochure on purpose and the photos in the brochure were not the final thing. But the spy pictures have proved this wrong.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks great to me. Looks IS300ish.

Perhaps the first mods will be painting the trunk lid lights.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh, oh, oh, make it stop!!

If I woke up next to that, I'd chew my arm off.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Perhaps the first mods will be painting the trunk lid lights.


 First we had ambers. Then we got clears. Now we're gonna get opaques :rofl:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey, I actually like this one. You can't see the front or back.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Oh, oh, oh, make it stop!!
> 
> If I woke up next to that, I'd chew my arm off.


 :spank:

Here we go again on whinerfest.com.  :eeps:


----------



## Daeguboy (Mar 26, 2004)

its workin


----------



## Daeguboy (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The body makes the wheels look small.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Good news is,

we know the coupe will look better!

:eeps: :rofl:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Good news is,
> 
> we know the coupe will look better!
> 
> :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Artslinger said:


>


 :neener:

that was to iresistable to pass up

:bustingup


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting these pics, this is cool to see first hand. These new pics actaully look pretty decent, it's not as bad as I thought it would be, in fact it's growing on me the more I see it. I too like the stance & with it being wider than the current 3, this will be better. 

I see some similarties to the E46 so this is a good thing. Just wish they would make the interior drivers view more driver oriented. That would sell this car for me. 

I'm excited to see what kind of upgrades this car will have in regards to technology, saftey, electronics, handling, ride & comfort-I think the addition of rear a/c vents are a added comfort & giving a little extra room in the rear will be nice.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

alex, you're a regular sherlock holmes.

congratulations on the fine photos, i'm not sure how you do it.


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

It looks more British than Japanese imho. I just love that grill and the front lights. Anyway, it looks so much like the e46 it's not funny. Come to think of it, I'm not sure which is more offensive, the e90 or the facelift. I think quite possibly the latter.  Apologies to facelift owners - you get your chance to rag on the e90 now, the worm has turned... You know, it's almost pathetic that they didn't change it more. I guess they're running scared after the response to the 7 and 5. But I still say they've done a good job. There's nothing offensive about the e90, and in fact it looks pretty darn good.

Honestly people, how could you not like this face???


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Doesn't look too bad.*

I'm still troubled by a few things, like the rear lights, trunk lid and also the articulation of the front fascia where the break occurs. I would like to see it without that break - I think it would look better. I like the fact that it is 3 inches wider, but I don't think it needs to do any more growing - we do have the E60. I also like the new engines of course - that was long overdue. I like the mirrors too.

It has some nice surfaces overall, and will probably make the E46 look a little bland in comparison. I don't really like the interior yet though.

Honestly, I imagined much worse than we're seeing. I think it will do quite well eventually.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

The car was leaked and is all over the WORLD-WIDE-WEB. Why does BMW even bother to cover up the little details like the light treatments when out on the road? Seems rather pointless. Kind of like BMW is in denial that we all know what the new design will be.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Don't think there trying to cover up anything, this is probably one of many prototypes, tester cars to see how it is handling on the road not for the public to say oh look at how it looks. 

What is the purpose of that shark fin? Why does it it have to be there & be so big? It sorta takes away from the graceful lines of the roofline from the sideview.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Bimmer4life said:


> Don't think there trying to cover up anything, this is probably one of many prototypes, tester cars to see how it is handling on the road not for the public to say oh look at how it looks.
> 
> What is the purpose of that shark fin? Why does it it have to be there & be so big? It sorta takes away from the graceful lines of the roofline from the sideview.


If they aren't trying to cover anything up, then there wouldn't be tape over parts of the tail lights.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> If they aren't trying to cover anything up, then there wouldn't be tape over parts of the tail lights.


But even with the leaked brochure, less than 0.01% of potential buyers have ever seen it.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

inline6 said:


> It looks more British than Japanese imho. I just love that grill and the front lights. Anyway, it looks so much like the e46 it's not funny. Come to think of it, I'm not sure which is more offensive, the e90 or the facelift. I think quite possibly the latter.  Apologies to facelift owners - you get your chance to rag on the e90 now, the worm has turned... You know, it's almost pathetic that they didn't change it more. I guess they're running scared after the response to the 7 and 5. But I still say they've done a good job. There's nothing offensive about the e90, and in fact it looks pretty darn good.
> [/IMG]


Taking strictly the facelifted bits of the E46 vs those same elements on the E90 on their own, I also like the E90 more.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I'll repeat what I said when the E60 was new -- I find the treatment of the B pillar to be totally unobjectionable. :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Taking strictly the facelifted bits of the E46 vs those same elements on the E90 on their own, I also like the E90 more.


 :thumbdwn:

The E90 rear end is ok, though it is neither better or worse than the E46 except for the more pronounced lip (which is much better than the ones on the new 5 and 7).

The front end of the E46, facelifted or not, looks better than the E90 in the pictures. I'll reserve final judgement until I see them in the flesh.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

LMC said:


> I'll repeat what I said when the E60 was new -- I find the treatment of the B pillar to be totally unobjectionable. :thumbup:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

inline6 said:


> It looks more British than Japanese imho. I just love that grill and the front lights. Anyway, it looks so much like the e46 it's not funny. Come to think of it, I'm not sure which is more offensive, the e90 or the facelift. I think quite possibly the latter.  Apologies to facelift owners - you get your chance to rag on the e90 now, the worm has turned... You know, it's almost pathetic that they didn't change it more. I guess they're running scared after the response to the 7 and 5. But I still say they've done a good job. There's nothing offensive about the e90, and in fact it looks pretty darn good.
> 
> Honestly people, how could you not like this face???


As for the coupe, I think the facelift looks much better. The biggest difference is the front bumper which, unlike the pre-MY2004, has a clearly defined trapezoidal shape (kind of like an understated M bumper). Pre-MY2004 Coupes had three lines and the fog lamps in a seemingly random design. It was as if the designer had to put something there but couldn't figure out what. Now the facelifted sedan bumper, on the other hand, is just ugly - it's just a flat surface. But that can be solved easily with ZHP.

As for the headlights angled up into the wheel well instead of down, I'm sure it's more in tune with current Bangle designs so I'm not sure what the E90 folks are complaining about.

Looking beyond the Photoshop and good photography, I'm not a huge fan of that e90 face because it doesn't have that sporty look to it. If I was in the market for a plush Lexus or MBenz (or from the side, an Acura TL), that face might fit the profile. But it doesn't fit for a 3-series.

Anyway, I don't know how people can't distinguish between E46 and E90. It's kind of like saying "All [insert ethnic group] look alike".


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Snout turns me off.*

Reminds me of something...


----------



## Daeguboy (Mar 26, 2004)

Hahahahah


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

machmeter said:


> Reminds me of something...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

A salesman told me iDrive will be standard on the E90. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Really? So most E90s on the lot will have iDrive unless special ordered.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Really? So most E90s on the lot will have iDrive unless special ordered.


I think you get iDrive if you order the nav unit, and only if you order the nav unit.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Really? So most E90s on the lot will have iDrive unless special ordered.


I approached him with the iDrive/NAV option also. But the little information I got from him is iDrive is a given, it's there! Apologize for using word std vs optional.


----------

